# Ankle Hurts when Riding :/



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

When I ride My ankle starts hurting after about 30 minutes of riding. It never bothered be until December last year. I tried putting a brace on it but that didn't help at all. Does anyone else have this problem? Do you know of anything to help it? :?


----------



## Vogue24 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a condition in my ankle called _Osteochondritis. _and i also experience pain in my ankle similar to yours.
Its to do with a dissapearance of bone in the middle part of your ankle bone.Obviously you may not have this but it might be worth looking into.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osteochondritis


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for responding!!! I will look into that!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you ride english or western?


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

English I do Hunter/Jumper.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, to you roll your ankles while you are riding or put too much weight on your feet?


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I Roll my Ankle every now and again when I don't catch my self doing it. So I do roll it enough to start catching myself doing it.  I am usually Pretty light in my feet when I ride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, beyond that, I don't really have any suggestions. If you were riding western (I am much more familar with that), I could offer more advice.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks anyway!!!!!!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Well,I have an ankle that throbs like fury whenever I ride,but it's due to an old injury that didn't heal properly.So,long story short,now my whole ankle is crooked,and when I ride, the little bit of pressure on the balls of my toes and dropping my heel forces the ankle into a straighter position (where it should normally be),but it's quite painful after awhile.. Did you twist/sprain your ankle at any time,are you wearing different boots,anything like that? Sorry I'm not much help..


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Swivel and Lock Stirrup System

If you rode western, I would reccomend you try these. They're apparently supposed to relieve knee and ankle strain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

countryryder said:


> Did you twist/sprain your ankle at any time,are you wearing different boots,anything like that?


I Twisted my ankle back in the summer at camp and while doing a Christmas play. So that may have something to do with it. I had never thought to relate those. Thanks so much! I'll Try something my mom uses for her sprained ankle and test it out during my Monday lesson and see how it holds up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will warn you that if it was a very bad sprain, the pain may just have to be something that you have to learn to live with.

I sprained my ankle badly about 9 years ago and I still have trouble with it hurting and there is nothing the Dr can do for it :?.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I will warn you that if it was a very bad sprain, the pain may just have to be something that you have to learn to live with.
> 
> I sprained my ankle badly about 9 years ago and I still have trouble with it hurting and there is nothing the Dr can do for it :?.


It's true!Sprains are brutal,way worse than breaks.Although I must say that dislocations are definitely the worst.Once all those ligaments,tendons,and cartilage get damaged,it's sometimes impossible to get it back to normal..


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Hmm, beyond that, I don't really have any suggestions. If you were riding western (I am much more familar with that), I could offer more advice.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more help.


You could tell me I don't want to go to the doctor again, LOL. It never ends well for me


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I had the same issue riding english with one ankle. I tried these stirrups-and it helped a lot. THis is just one variety. THere are several out there, but these are reasonably priced.

Horse-S Jointed Stirrup Irons | Dover Saddlery


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, for western riders, I would suggest getting your stirrups turned (there is a sticky about it at the top of the tack and equipment section I think) or get a set of pre-made stirrup turners like what was posted by WesternBella, and keeping less weight on your feet. I used to ride with a ton of weight on my feet and my knees and ankles would always hurt within just a short amount of time.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree totally. I tried a saddle that didn't have them turned-took it back and bought used. Really uncomfortable.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I get ankle pain all the time, I have brace i wear daily. Used to have to take pain pills before I rode, now with this brace and if I stay active, my ankle normally is fine. But I haven't rode in 4 months and went on a 2 hour trail ride, and I didn't think I would be able to get off, I had so much ankle pain. So try walking/running more, I don't know how fit you are, also what helps me is drinking at least one glass of milk and one glass of V8 a day.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try dropping your stirrups a hole or two.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Something else to look at is that boots might be too small or have settled into odd shape at ankle area, especially if they got damp? You might try stretching those out if they are leather with damp newspapers.

And also, socks might be binding you in that area too, or jods/breeches/jeans could be, and since so many things are sewn overseas now? Those fabrics are not being cut right, and the cloth pulls funny, and can cause pain.

Also measuring your stirrups, with tape measure might show a difference between them that is causing this.

You might also be placing more weight on one leg than the other, riding crooked, or your horse could be slightly off in way it is going, and you are relating to that when you ride.

Have you gone to chiro for yourself or massage therapist as it could be you are crooked and need straightening.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

My ligaments are messed up in both my ankles, but much less severely in my left one. I only have two options if I want to keep riding - reconstructive surgery, or wearing a foot-to-knee brace. Eventually, I'll need the surgery, but right now the brace is working alright and I can even hide it under my boot if I don't zip it. If yours is something like that, no amount of stretching/exercising/whatever will help, but there are options to help ease the ouch


----------



## CaliB (Feb 21, 2012)

I have had 2 surgeries on my left ankle for ligament issues and having a pin placed and then removed a few years back, and while my ankle is 'back to normal' I still have issues with it. Anyways, my ankle was KILLING me while riding and then my boss (who is a chiropractor) adjusted it (yes, ankles CAN be adjusted) and it was SO out of place it was ridiculous. Anyways, after my ride today I felt almost ZERO discomfort at all. So, maybe you could try a chiropractor?


----------

